
Ask HN: Should I quit my dev job at a startup? - quitwhereiwork
Throwaway for obvious reasons.<p>I was hired as a lead engineer two years ago(remote).<p>At the time the PO  was amazing, had both our and the company’s interest at heart and everything was great.<p>Around January this year the PO left abruptly and a new guy came in who has zero clue about tech, management or social interactions, but talks his way into everything because he has the advantage of being in the office.<p>Ever since the PO change, the company started doing shady things - kept other tech project hidden from the dev team, outsources work to previous developers who screwed up and left the company at an awful state, don’t consult us on how should we architect the process and questions everything we do. Now, being remote, we lose on a lot of communication, whether it’s small talk or something big, but no one is making effort to keep us in the loop either. As a lead, shouldn’t I be the part of the decision process or the dev process? I feel betrayed.<p>Due to us pushing on a deadline and breaking it they said they’d like to pause with the tech development until we get to the states in October (h1b). The worst part is they brought on another developer without my approval&#x2F;interview or a formal intro meeting on Friday. That’s just bad.<p>My work was also previously audited by a former team lead at Amazon and eBay, and the guy had zero remarks (don’t know why the whole audit was made).<p>October is coming fast and I have yet to see a formal offer letter and whether that letter will hold any equity on it as it was promised originally.<p>I’m unsure whether I should go. There’s been a lot of red flags and the management process is awful and I’m afraid it will get worse.<p>I’m afraid that I won’t be able to find a remote gig that pays around 100-120k while allowing me to continue to be in Europe.<p>Is there anyway I can find out about the offer letter from the immigration lawyer or find docs online?<p>Should I quit or stick through?
======
tyger11
Start looking for something elsewhere, but stick around until you either find
something better and/or know what's what where you're at. There's nothing
wrong with looking in the meantime.

------
bufferoverflow
I'd stay and see how it plays out. Maybe write an email to the founders with
your concerns, but be very polite, and make sure you have the evidence for
your claims.

